# Gratis .AT domains fuer alle!



## Bibz (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

easyname macht gerade eine aktion, bei der alle facebook friends 1 jahr lang eine kostenlose .at domain erhalten. außerdem gibts dazu 100mb webspace geschenkt! im folgejahr kostets dann wieder den normalen listenpreis (auch nur 14€), UND es gibt keine bindung bzw pflicht die domain zu verlängern.

also falls es euch interessiert: einfach mal ein jahr lang kostenlos testen und eure eigene homepage erstellen!

find ich extrem cool, wollt euch nur wissen lassen

facebook aktion: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=157164517637867
easyname: http://www.easyname.eu


Liebe Gruesse,
Andrew


----------

